# Critter Nation Ramp Warning



## blueberryratlover (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi, I just want to alert you of a problem I have encountered weith the CN ramps.
A few months ago my rat Loki twisted his ankle on the ramp of his CN. I contacted the rescue I adopted him from to see what would help reduce the swelling. During the conversation I was told that this was something she had seen enough times before.
I'd keep covers on the ramps so no rattie feet get hurt.
If you believe that this is not a problem for you that is fine, I am just sharing my experience.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Poor little guy!  Thank you for sharing, my ramp cover was ripped up by my girls. I'll have to make a new one soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I took all if my ramps, except the one that seperates the two levels out. My ratties can do well with the exercise, but it's good to know that I should cover them in the future. =P


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Perhaps that's why CN included ramp covers when we purchased a DCN in the Fall. From what I've heard, I don't think they used to.


----------



## Aiko (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't use the ramps with mine. I encourage exercise that way, so they jump or climb the bars, or I have steps and such I made out of other stuff.


----------



## RatloverDan (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh no!! Thanks for the warning. 

I do like my rats to jump between levels but my men are almost three so they aren't as nimble. I buy wooden ladders ment for aviary birds and they work great! 

They're so cheap if the boys chew em to pieces I can buy a new one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blueberryratlover (Jan 4, 2014)

I got my cage used off of Craigslist so the ramp covers didn't cone with it. I have one ramp cover I made for the part of the cage that transitions into the next unit, and for the rest of the levels I let my rats climb the cage bars so they get excersise.


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

A really cheap and ugly way to cover your CN/FN ramps is to get a big man-sized tube sock, put the ramp inside, and pin or clip the sock closed underneath the top of the ramp. It works until your rats find out that tube socks are comfy bedding. lol.


----------

